# Gotta love the P99



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Well, I took my compact P99 A/S and my USP compact to the range today (both 9mm). I love the USP compact, but I gotta get myself over shooting low and to the right (all my life, I was either on target w/ a gun, or I shot low and left - low and right is new for me).

Anyway, no matter how hard I try, I still shoot that P99 compact better than the USPc, and the P99 has more muzzle rise.

So, the P99 design is my fav. I love my fullsize SW99 (essentially a P99 clone), and I'm trying to get the owner of my local shop to track me down a fullsize P99.









I've decided to make it my mission to hunt anyone down who talks bad about the P99 from now on







. It's the best gun in the world, and anyone who states bad stuff about it will soon have a meteor hurled down upon their home...

Nuff said...


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

With a mission statement like that, all I can say, Mr. Moderator, is that the P99 is probably the best gun every made; beautiful, most reliable, economically priced for the obviously outstanding pistol that it is.............lemme' see.......that's all I've got now but I'll see if I can come up with some more stuff later. rayer: rayer: rayer:


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)




----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

I'm watching my back. :-D :-D :-D


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

On the 7th day, when God was resting, he created the P99 - don't forget :? 8) :-D


----------



## kansas_plainsman (May 9, 2006)

Shipwreck said:


> ...I've decided to make it my mission to hunt anyone down who talks bad about the P99 from now on
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Interesting. Today I walked into a gun shop, intending to buy a small 9mm and saw a P99 - I've always liked the lines of the model, and here was one fitting my basic requirements, except the price.

Down the case a ways, in the used section, was a Sig Pro SP2340 - another favorite - and being used a better price... but it's bigger, and shoots .40s.

Now, I can only swing this if I manage a decent trade in on my PT 24/7 .45 (which I really like, but it's just too big for my needs right now). The shop has the P99s 'trade' price a full $100 higher than the cash price. The Sig starts out lower, and only has a $50 trade premium.

Great pain. Great pain.

Clint


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I was interested in the Sig Pro for a while - just looking at it and readinga bout it. 

I finally held one a couple of months back at a gun show - I find the grip to be uncomfortable, myself...


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

Shipwreck said:


> I've decided to make it my mission to hunt anyone down who talks bad about the P99 from now on [IMG:28:21:f639ff2a05]http://weiweiworld.onestop.net/smiley506.gif[/img:f639ff2a05]. It's the best gun in the world, and anyone who states bad stuff about it will soon have a meteor hurled down upon their home...
> 
> Nuff said...


Cmon over and take my lunch money. :shock: 
:-D :-D :-D


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

Don't let him bully you, 2400! :goofy:


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Hey, I just purchased a case of meteors, so I'm all set :-D


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

What caliber?


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Charlie said:


> What caliber?


95,000 millimeter


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

I thought maybe 10mmm (ten millimeter meteor) :-D :-D :-D :-D :-D


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

Bada bing.........


----------



## awall (Jun 15, 2006)

Shipwreck said:


> Well, I took my compact P99 A/S and my USP compact to the range today (both 9mm). I love the USP compact, but I gotta get myself over shooting low and to the right (all my life, I was either on target w/ a gun, or I shot low and left - low and right is new for me).
> 
> Anyway, no matter how hard I try, I still shoot that P99 compact better than the USPc, and the P99 has more muzzle rise.
> 
> ...


Hey Shipwreck, My son called me last night and his local gun shop has a S&W99 for $410. I have heard from other people that the S&W was not made as good as the Walther. Is there any truth to this? Since you own both, can you tell me the difference between the two, if any.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I paid $437 for mine new.

I prev had a fullsize P99 before an "accident" happened...  

Anyway, the P99 Walther is a tiny bit more accurate than the SW99 - but just by a hair. I love my SW99 - it really is the same gun - just some aesthetic differences. That's a good price. Heck, I saw a .40 cal version for $639 at Gander Mountain in Houston. They must be smokin crack to charge that price.

I think U will be VERY happy with the gun


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Woo hoo - local shop is ordering me a fullsize P99 A/S - Will have it Thur or Fri. Now I just have to decide if I will sell my fullsize USP or my telescope to cover it. I think I will sell my telescope, but it depends on how much grief I get from the Mrs.

I have not used it since we moved into our new house - Streetlight in the front yard, and a huge field behind us with billions of mosquitoes. It just sits in my spare room anyway...


----------

